# Ratty Games



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi , can anyone recommend any games i can play with my rat for fun and to keep her occupied / environment enrichment.
Ive already tried bobbing for popcorn , and hiding various snacks around her cage.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh , before anyone says i know a friend would be the best type of life enhancement but im waiting on a suitable female which is proving difficult.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

http://www.ratsauce.com/toys_games/index.php

http://www.rattycorner.com/funstuff/toys.shtml

http://pages.interlog.com/~audiotre/games.html

http://members.aol.com/juliesrats/fun.html#games

YAY GAMES!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Keep changing up her cage, too... my rats seem to enjoy that.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Here are some sites. Hope these help 


http://www.dapper.com.au/toys.htm
http://www.rattycorner.com/funstuff/toys.shtml
http://www.rmca.org/Articles/toys.htm


----------

